# strange looking shark caught in Galveston!



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

lol. He hit a small cownose ray and put up one heck of a fight on my 12/0 hehe!


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

the rains here in east tx is giving me all heck on my marsh fishing too. Chester Moore was writing up about some catching some nice bass in the lower end of sabine lake this last week. and that may have been a bay record of some sort. LOL


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

All the crab traps in Trinity bay are full of Blue Cats with a few Crappie mixed in....LOL


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Is that a small alligator gar? I actually looks like a northern pike.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Chain Pickeral http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fish/infish/species/cpk.phtml


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Cool*

I read onetime that TPW set a gill net across the Trinity at the mouth of the bay once and caught stuff like channell cats, blue cats, a sand bass, and a 4' bull shark. I think it said they caught 30 something species, fresh and salt.


----------

